# Cherry Pee



## TicinoVintner (Jun 3, 2012)

Was just down at my cousins house in Lausanne Switzerland surrounded by Pinot Noir vineyards and a few cherry trees that were loaded to the max with ripe cherrys, so I went ahead and picked me half a grocery sack for my next pee. I just finished deseeding them and threw them in the freezer. This, I think, is going to turn out excellent.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 6, 2012)

Are they tart cherries or sweet cherries? I make some tart cherry wine every year. I really do like the flavor, so I don't blend it with anything. But I do use the slurry from the first racking to make a batch of Skeeter Pee. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 6, 2012)

What is the best way to flavor SP? With the slurry? Fresh fruit? Concentrate? Artifial flavoring? I am going to try to make my first ever batch of wine this fall with bronze muscadines. I am going to use the slurry from the first racking to make a batch of SP. If I don't have a slurry, what can I use to flavor the SP?


----------



## TicinoVintner (Jun 6, 2012)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Are they tart cherries or sweet cherries? I make some tart cherry wine every year. I really do like the flavor, so I don't blend it with anything. But I do use the slurry from the first racking to make a batch of Skeeter Pee. Let us know how it turns out.



They are sweet cherries, so far getting an awesome color and smell in th SP. Added the yeast yesterday and I am already getting a good fermentation start without a slurry. 

Is it done yet? No
Is it done yet? No
Is it done yet? No

dang it.

Edit- I miss calculated the sugar and ended up with a low Brix, so I added more sugar and accidentally added too much. Ended up at 24 Brix, this is going to be a very dangerous SP. LOL
I will let you know how it turns out but I have a feeling the performance will be from 0 to drunk in no time flat.


----------



## TicinoVintner (Jun 6, 2012)

tatud4life said:


> What is the best way to flavor SP? With the slurry? Fresh fruit? Concentrate? Artifial flavoring? I am going to try to make my first ever batch of wine this fall with bronze muscadines. I am going to use the slurry from the first racking to make a batch of SP. If I don't have a slurry, what can I use to flavor the SP?



I would try fresh fruit as I am not a fan of anything artificial. Plus it's more like making real wine from grapes. But this is only my second batch.


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok. Thanks. I suppose you would crush them just like making wine and use the juice. Does that alter the amount of lemon juice that you use in making the SP? I have a lot of questions. I just want to make sure that I have all the info before I start my venture.


----------



## TicinoVintner (Jun 7, 2012)

tatud4life said:


> Ok. Thanks. I suppose you would crush them just like making wine and use the juice. Does that alter the amount of lemon juice that you use in making the SP? I have a lot of questions. I just want to make sure that I have all the info before I start my venture.



I slightly crushed the cherries, more like squeezed them, and I did not adjust the amount of lemon juice. I just threw in the cherries along with the normal recipe.


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok. Thanks!! I will let you all know how my first batch turns out.


----------



## TicinoVintner (Jun 9, 2012)

I am going to get a bit crazy here and drop a vanilla bean in the primary.

Edit. Actually I am going to wait until the secondary that way I can monitor the effect it's having on the CP more closely, like oak you can over vanilla a wine.


----------

